# [SOLVED] Transfer Ownership of a Vehicle



## RSpecianjr (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey guys,

So, it has been a very long time, almost 10 years since I had to go through this process before.

I am getting a bus, Short Bus Modifications , and need to know the best method for getting it in my name. I live in Louisiana and I know there are different fees based on state etc. I imagine the process is generally the same though.

They are just getting rid of it, so the question is really. Should I try and do a bill of sale (and for how much) or should I do it as a gift? 

What all is involved in the process? 

I've also been looking at this site: Unofficial DMV

From what I remember 10 years ago, we had to do bill of sale for over 100 dollars or something like that.

I guess im just confused as to where to begin. Can't seem to call my local DMV and its a pain in the butt to get off work to go up there. Might try doing it on lunch tomorrow to find out.

Plan on transfering the vehicle in my name on Friday afternoon. 

Many thanks!

Robert D Specian Jr.


----------



## RSpecianjr (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: Transfer Ownership of a Vehicle*

Alright, so if I just take it to a title company they can do everything!

For it to be transfered from a friend of mine to me I have to have the person on the title (my friend), two witnesses, and a notary. We sign an Act of Donation form:

Act of Donation (R0409)

Since the bus is currently registered in louisiana, I have to provide proof of insurance and thats it. The registration will be transfered into my name. Cost is about 75 dollars.

Hope this helps someone else out too!

Ciao,

Robert


----------

